# Any André Mathieu Appreciation?



## BenG (Oct 22, 2020)

Listening to the radio the other day and came across this fantastic, Canadian composer André Mathieu and his Concerto No. 3 "De Québec". Honestly, a bit ashamed to have never heard any of his work before but absolutely loved his piece and thought it was a cool (very late romantic?) style with shades of Gershwin, Debussy/Ravel, Rachmaninoff, etc. Anyway, just wanted to share and hope you enjoy!


----------



## youngpokie (Oct 22, 2020)

Wow, this is nice! 

In the first movement, I also hear a lot of Saint-Saens and a rather direct homage to Brahms 2 piano concerto at 7:12, almost a quote. The second movement (adagio?) is stunning!

Thanks for posting this, I'll check him out!


----------



## BenG (Oct 22, 2020)

youngpokie said:


> Wow, this is nice!
> 
> In the first movement, I also hear a lot of Saint-Saens and a rather direct homage to Brahms 2 piano concerto at 7:12, almost a quote. The second movement (adagio?) is stunning!
> 
> Thanks for posting this, I'll check him out!



Yup, it's a real eclectic mix of influences that are really cool! Tbh, I was shocked to hear this was composed in 1947/48 and still following the Romantic idiom. Also, checking out his other works right now...


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 22, 2020)

His music for the 1976 Montreal Olympics is terrific. I remember listening to that album non stop as an 8 year old that year.


----------



## SergeD (Oct 22, 2020)

His Concerto has been composed at 14 years old. 

You may also like Kaleidoscope from another composer, Pierre Mercure


----------



## TGV (Oct 22, 2020)

I listened to the first movement, but I'm not a fan. I don't hear the structure, the form, that I like in e.g. Brahms, nor the coherent lyricism of Rachmaninoff.


----------



## youngpokie (Oct 22, 2020)

TGV said:


> I listened to the first movement, but I'm not a fan. I don't hear the structure, the form, that I like in e.g. Brahms, nor the coherent lyricism of Rachmaninoff.



I wonder if this is because we expect the first movement to be a sonata form and this one isn't?

To my ears, this first movement is more like a theme with variations: the original arpeggiated piano sets the theme that consists of 2 parts, and it is then repeated with some significant variation 3 or 4 times until new theme comes in around 3:45 (at least it sounds like a new theme to me!)


----------



## BenG (Oct 22, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> His music for the 1976 Montreal Olympics is terrific. I remember listening to that album non stop as an 8 year old that year.



As a Montrealer, I can't believe I haven the heard this yet. Will need to listen ASAP!


----------



## BenG (Oct 22, 2020)

SergeD said:


> His Concerto has been composed at 14 years old.


I had no idea and that is ridiculous. 

Have heard of Mercure but never took the time to really listen. Will definitely get into it.


----------



## BenG (Oct 22, 2020)

TGV said:


> I listened to the first movement, but I'm not a fan. I don't hear the structure, the form, that I like in e.g. Brahms, nor the coherent lyricism of Rachmaninoff.



'Chacun à son gout!' 

I can definitely hear what you are saying though and would agree with @youngpokie about the theme and variations. (It is definitely not a favourite form of mine either...)


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 22, 2020)

BenG said:


> As a Montrealer, I can't believe I haven the heard this yet. Will need to listen ASAP!


I don’t think it’s available outside of a record album. I found a great copy for my dad’s 65th birthday and bought him a USB turntable to rip it but it’s criminal that it hasn’t been officially released on CD or digitally


----------



## BenG (Oct 22, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I don’t think it’s available outside of a record album. I found a great copy for my dad’s 65th birthday and bought him a USB turntable to rip it but it’s criminal that it hasn’t been officially released on CD or digitally



Agree and will have to check some Villages des Valeurs for a copy


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 22, 2020)

BenG said:


> As a Montrealer, I can't believe I haven the heard this yet. Will need to listen ASAP!


----------



## BenG (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice find and thank you for sharing! Really interesting piece and the Disco part really threw me for a loop! Haha Sign of the times, I guess...


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 25, 2020)

I like the Native American music part. It's not got the disco background. It does have an electric bass in places but I don't mind it.


----------



## BenG (Oct 25, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I like the Native American music part. It's not got the disco background. It does have an electric bass in places but I don't mind it.



Ya and was shocked to hear that in the piece as well! Such an interesting composer with a truly unique style of brining things together! Great find @dcoscina


----------

